# Town Open For Visitors!❤️



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

*My town is open for visitors!!*

- Nook’s Cranny is open! Feel free to buy whatever!
- Mabel is visiting!
- Feel free to take some apples, just save some for others, yeah?
- Please don’t dig anything up! That means flowers, trees, etc.
- Any shells, fish, and bugs you catch are yours to do with as you see fit ^^

Dodo Code: *0MH9T*

Come say hi! I’ll probably just be hanging around and stacking up some miles myself so! I’m looking for cherries, as well as cosmos, mums, lilies, and roses as well so if you have any extras it would mean the world to me if you brought some to share, but it’s not mandatory whatsoever! Also please excuse my trees lol they are everywhere it’s fine LOL


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Hiya! I'm bring over some mums for ya! and I think I have cherries? maybe some leftover rose seeds? IDK I'll check! Om!


----------



## belle (Mar 28, 2020)

ill bring cherries


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 28, 2020)

hi i'd like to come over! i'll leave some cherries ^^


----------



## ieRWaZz (Mar 28, 2020)

I will bling you some red roses


----------



## lostrider (Mar 28, 2020)

*I can bring peaches!*

I can bring peaches. Hopefully someone has pears haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can bring peaches. Hopefully someone has pears haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

It is full :/


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

lostrider said:


> I can bring peaches. Hopefully someone has pears haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol yeah so many people are here! I am more than happy to message you when there’s room, just PM me so I remember HAHA


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 28, 2020)

Pls Pm me too, I’d love to visit an island today ! :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

There should be some room now for anyone who hasn’t visited to say hi yet!


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll be over to say hi! Bringing some lily seeds and peaches


----------



## Ru.acnh (Mar 28, 2020)

MissLily123 said:


> There should be some room now for anyone who hasn’t visited to say hi yet!



I’m popping in with a few cherries and some lily plants, thank you for letting me visit!


----------



## Sherra (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for having me! For some reason I completely lost all of the flowers I bought, thanks anyways! Must have been whoever left quietly. ;-;


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sherra said:


> Thanks for having me! For some reason I completely lost all of the flowers I bought, thanks anyways! Must have been whoever left quietly. ;-;



JDJDJDJ oh noo �� Hey hey, PM me and I’ll be more than happy to buy em and bring them to you!!


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

thanks for letting me visit! everyone's island is so cute


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh boy as much as I love NH, the visiting and leaving times are so bad lmao. I really hope they improve that in the future lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> Oh boy as much as I love NH, the visiting and leaving times are so bad lmao. I really hope they improve that in the future lol



Lol tell me about it, I feel so bad ;-; But my gosh I haven’t had this much fun in a while!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 28, 2020)

Do you still need lilies? I have lots of red, yellow and white ones on my island, as well as a few pink, orange and black lilies from a trip to a lily hybrid island.


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 28, 2020)

MissLily123 said:


> Lol tell me about it, I feel so bad ;-; But my gosh I haven’t had this much fun in a while!!


Thank you again for hosting! I hope all your guests were respectful, I read such nightmares stories on twitter about people taking things and such!


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Do you still need lilies? I have lots of red, yellow and white ones on my island, as well as a few pink, orange and black lilies from a trip to a lily hybrid island.



I need a few more colors, some wonderful souls left me some red and white ones  I have my gates closed right now for my visitors rn, but I’ll PM you when I’ve got em open again!



Berrymia said:


> Thank you again for hosting! I hope all your guests were respectful, I read such nightmares stories on twitter about people taking things and such!



Of course, thank you so very much for visiting They have all been so very lovely so far, honestly I couldn’t ask for better visitors!!


----------



## intestines (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to come over


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

intestines said:


> I'd love to come over



Gates have been re-opened so come by anytime!


----------



## Hayley4394 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can bring some peaches


----------



## Creame (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to step by! I can bring white and yellow cosmos! c:


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Gates are closed for now, thank everyone so much for the fruits and flowers! It means so much to me and I really do appreciate it! Hopefully soon my island won’t looks so much like a forest next time I open HAHA


----------

